# New guy with some advise needed from the pros



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Im new to the forum so I figured I would introduce myself and ask for some advice. I live in Tillamook Oregon I spend my off time building stickbows, hunting fishing and scouting for next years hunts. 

I recently decided I would like to work in the woods and I have applied at a few different company here locally and I am tottaly green to logging. I have worked on the mill side pulling green chain and enjoyed it allot but working in the same place every day gets old and the sights to see just arent that great.

I wanted to get some advice, tips or words of wisdom from you guys on what it takes to succeed in this industry. I know its hard work and I understand it will take me a while to get my legs but I know that I can do it and I feel that I could with some time and training become a asset to any company I work for (I hope):msp_smile: I plan on starting at the bottom setting chokers so I guess any advise you can give me regarding this job would be greatly appretiated. Any advise on gear (Boots, clothing, things to have at the job) would be great.

Also any jokes tricks or pranks to be aware of for the green horn would be nice but im sure that anything you guys know will stay a secret as its probably logger code lol but if you want to share any of those please do.

I was also told that spring is a good time to apply as that is usually when the logging outfits usually start looking for more guys, not sure if that statement holds any water but im hoping so. Thanks in advance for any help or info you can give me.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 2, 2012)

Mouth shut, eye and ears open, work hard until they stop you. 

Don't talk about what you want to do until you have learned what you are doing. 

Leave your watch at home, lots of heavy cotton gloves and run them through the mud before your first day and don't show up with a brand new shiny hat run that through the mud also. Don't make your own rags until you see what everyone else has and why.

Oh ya, MOUTH SHUT, EYES AND EARS OPEN



Owl


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> Mouth shut, eye and ears open, work hard until they stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Good advice Owl, thanks


----------



## madhatte (Mar 2, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> Leave your watch at home



Great advice, that. Nobody likes a clock-watcher. Work until the job is DONE!


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks madhatte I appretiate it!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 2, 2012)

A thought on clock-watching. I work for a government agency, and some folks within this agency are VERY MUCH clock-watchers. They take their breaks not a minute late, come back from lunch not a minute early, and leave promptly at the end of the day. Not only is it a hassle trying to work around that arbitrarily rigid and obnoxious adherence to a schedule, it divides folks down a line between "company" people and folks just trying to do a good job. Both give the other a bad name. It's probably best to just develop a strong work ethic and let that speak for itself. I was a clock-watcher myself when I was in the Navy, but that's mainly because there wasn't much else to watch. An idle mind is the devil's rumpus room.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 2, 2012)

Thick skin is a plus if you work in the woods. People will give you a hard time but don't take it personally. Every new person gets 
the same treatment at every outfit. You will be responsible for your own safety. Listen to experienced hands, if they say move, 
then move. Also, the woods these days has a lot of guys who have serious personal problems (drug and alcohol addiction, 
personality defects, lack of communication skills) and they bring these into the work place. Succeeding in this job depends on 
managing these factors. As everyone else here will tell you, it's nothing like what you see on "Axemen."


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks again I feel that I have a good work ethic and have never been the guy to check my watch or call breaks. I worked for railroad for 5 years doing track maintenance and in that 5 years I never once called in sick and was only sent home 1 time because I had a bad bug and the boss man didnt want me to pass it around understandably. I was also never 1 time late to work in that 5 years and was and am always willing to work long hours or weekends to get a job done. I am a hard working guy and have worked with some great guys and also some of the best SOBS out there and I liked working with all of them! I am a little concerned I may be getting old and I wish I would have started younger but im 27 and in good shape so hopefully thats not to old to make a good run at logging. My main goal would be to eventually move up to hook tender and when I cant do that anymore maybe run shovel or yarder:msp_mellow: Thanks again


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

madhatte said:


> A thought on clock-watching. I work for a government agency, and some folks within this agency are VERY MUCH clock-watchers. They take their breaks not a minute late, come back from lunch not a minute early, and leave promptly at the end of the day. Not only is it a hassle trying to work around that arbitrarily rigid and obnoxious adherence to a schedule, it divides folks down a line between "company" people and folks just trying to do a good job. Both give the other a bad name. It's probably best to just develop a strong work ethic and let that speak for itself. I was a clock-watcher myself when I was in the Navy, but that's mainly because there wasn't much else to watch. An idle mind is the devil's rumpus room.



That's so true. I had a major problem when I had to take or work with clock watchers in the woods. When things were going good, I usually just ate lunch while driving to another timber sale. Which is a no no, but
a fact of life. Or munch while walking. When a clock watcher came along, things had to slow down. 

The be careful of the guys that might be using meth and stuff is a good one. And I tried to always have a stump picked out or a hole in the ground to dive into. Just stay alert and be aware of where all the lines are.
It is not at all like Axmen. Speaking of lunch, I'd take stuff that can be munched on as you go. Most outfits here don't stop for lunch. Take water too.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Thick skin is a plus if you work in the woods. People will give you a hard time but don't take it personally. Every new person gets
> the same treatment at every outfit. You will be responsible for your own safety. Listen to experienced hands, if they say move,
> then move. Also, the woods these days has a lot of guys who have serious personal problems (drug and alcohol addiction,
> personality defects, lack of communication skills) and they bring these into the work place. Succeeding in this job depends on
> managing these factors. As everyone else here will tell you, it's nothing like what you see on "Axemen."



Thanks Jacob I have pretty thick skin when it comes to either being a whipping boy or dealing with the meth heads and there fits on the job. I never have been one to let name calling or day to day torment bother me and I can take crap and give it with the best of em... ok the worst of em  and lastly I Hate reality shows they pick and choose what they want the public to see, I watched the first couple shows and never looked back its your everydayreality TV BS!! Thanks allot I really appretiate your advise and input!


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's so true. I had a major problem when I had to take or work with clock watchers in the woods. When things were going good, I usually just ate lunch while driving to another timber sale. Which is a no no, but
> a fact of life. Or munch while walking. When a clock watcher came along, things had to slow down.
> 
> The be careful of the guys that might be using meth and stuff is a good one. And I tried to always have a stump picked out or a hole in the ground to dive into. Just stay alert and be aware of where all the lines are.
> It is not at all like Axmen. Speaking of lunch, I'd take stuff that can be munched on as you go. Most outfits here don't stop for lunch. Take water too.



slowp Thanks I always enjoy reading your posts you are a straight shooter and tell people how it is from what I have read. I am very familiar of having a couple means of excape in mind as I have been a volunteer with the fire service for 8 years and that is always somethig to be aware of, also with working mow with the railroad I always had an excape in mind if the passing train derailed while we were in a siding waiting for them to pass. Good advice on the food you can eat while things are slow I will keep that in mind. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> Mouth shut, eye and ears open, work hard until they stop you.
> 
> Don't talk about what you want to do until you have learned what you are doing.
> 
> ...



Owl are you serious about running my gloves and hard hat through the mud or roughing them up a bit? lol I understand I will probably get some crap if I come on a job with shiny new hat boots gloves ect but im not sure getting them dirty is gonna save me any shxx kicking? Thanks anyway and I may consider that:biggrin:

Also what do you mean "dont make your own rags until you see what every one else has and why" ???

Thanks


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 2, 2012)

Rags as in worn work clothes.
I wouldn't dredge anything through the mud. It's just best if you fit in and if everything on you is brand new you'll stick out. 
Do get a pair of White Ox gloves, suspenders, logger cut pants, a hickory shirt, some kind of caulks, a tin hat and a lunch bucket. Put them all on and go cut wood for a day or two. You'll look the part. Better bring rainclothes too.

Do not listen to Slowp, Barbie stickers and pink are not a good addition.

Do you know any loggers, truckers, foresters, construction guys? If you do ask them about work. They may know of some one that is hiring or maybe they might know of someone that is going to be starting up.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks humptulips I have most of the things you listed there except calk boots. I didnt see where sllowp suggested that stuff but maybe a Justin Bieber sticker on my tinhat or lunch box would work  JK Thanks


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Rags as in worn work clothes.
> 
> Do not listen to Slowp, Barbie stickers and pink are not a good addition.



Nonsense. They are quite the rage. You can buy some White Ox gloves and toss them in the washing machine with red shop rags. A pastel thermos is a good thing to have. I have these two in my cupboard.
If you aren't a Barbie fan, try _My Kitty _or _Dora the Explorer_.

A good thing to carry in the brush is Skin So Soft bug repellent. It doesn't do a darn thing to keep bugs off, but it makes your coworkers smell good.  You just need to tell them it works well, then they'll use it. 

Hmmf. I can't get the picture thingie to work right now.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> If you aren't a Barbie fan, try _My Kitty _or _Dora the Explorer_.



Pish-posh; all the cool kids are into _My Little Pony_ now.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2012)

*Tillamook.*

You've been given some good advice here. Maybe I can add a couple of little things that will help.

Show up. A new guy that doesn't make it to work won't last long. If your boss can depend on you to just _be there_ and you show him you're willing to make the effort he'll be more inclined to take you seriously and teach you. Most of us would rather work with a guy we can depend on, even if he doesn't know much. We can teach the skills...we can't teach responsibility.

Show up on time. If you're catching the crummy or riding with another guy don't make them wait for you in the morning. Ever. If you're providing your own wheels make it a point to be one of the first ones to the job.

Show up with food and water. Some outfits supply the water but nobody pays a lot of attention to what's been settling into the bottom of the water tank for who knows how long. A few anti-diarrhea pills wouldn't hurt, either...just in case the water barrel on the crummy is developing it's own life forms. Bring enough food to get you through the day. Don't put mayonnaise on your sandwiches. When you pack your lunch in the morning think how those sandwiches will taste seven or eight hours from then...keep them plain and simple. Stuff a few granola bars, raisins, peanuts and such in your pockets. If you're running rigging you'll burn a lot of calories quick.

You can put a little pre-wear on your boots and hardhat and riggin' rags if you want but don't go to extremes. The guys you're working with will know you're green as soon as they see how you move. Don't worry about that. They'll razz you a little but if you get on a good crew they'll also teach you. It's in their best interests to bring you along in your skill sets. It makes everybody's job easier. Ask questions when you have a chance. Don't argue with the answers. 

Don't let your mistakes defeat you. You'll screw up. New guys screw up...that's just the way it is. Try not to make the same mistakes more than once. Mistakes are a learning opportunity. There might be some yelling but it's mainly to get the point across as quickly as possible. I've never seen anyone get yelled at like they do on that goofy Ax-Men show.

Keep yourself safe. I can't emphasize that enough. If you don't know how to do something ask somebody. Watch the guys you're working with...watch how they stand, watch where they stand, watch how they move....especially in regard to working around machinery or rigging. 

There's probably more but most of it's just common sense. If you have that, a decent work ethic, and a sense of humor, you'll probably do alright.

One other thing. If Slowp advises you on forestry, logging, cutting, laying out corridors....anything whatsoever to do with working in the woods...you can pretty much believe what she says. She's been there and she knows.
Do not, however, take any of her suggestions on what to wear and how to wear it. She's been on a long standing, but ill fated, mission to bring a bit of sartorial elegance to those of us who work in the woods. Somehow the fact that we're not all color coordinated in soft pastels that harmonize with the woodsy background colors is offensive to her sense of style. She pushes, we resist. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Gologit Thanks a bunch for the reply and taking your time to type that up! I was actually hoping you would reply to this thread I appretiate and value your input very much as I do all of you guys and gals on here. Thanks allot I will have to re read this one again so I can get some of this stuff ingrained in my head! I thanks you all again allot and welcome any more input tips info or links you would like to share that may help me better prepare myself.

I have been looking at calk boots and I am really leaning toward the Wesco as they are only about an hr and a half away from me, I would also like to get a custom fit as I have a narrow flat foot and I want to do anything I can to up my performance! I am also not sure wether to get a steel toe or not? I would rather not as it will add more weight but im not sure if its required when setting chokers?

I am also searching around for a tin or aluminum orange hard hat and not really sure what I want to get or what is the lightest most comfortable brand or type. I dont want to skimp on my boots hat or clothing as its what is going to make my time in the woods safe as far as hat and cloths and comfortable as far as boots and rain gear staying dry. Any input on rain gear would be great also. I have Grundens hoping they will work:msp_unsure: Thanks again every one I cant tell you how much I appretiate your input!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> Nonsense. They are quite the rage. You can buy some White Ox gloves and toss them in the washing machine with red shop rags. A pastel thermos is a good thing to have. I have these two in my cupboard.
> If you aren't a Barbie fan, try _My Kitty _or _Dora the Explorer_.
> 
> A good thing to carry in the brush is Skin So Soft bug repellent. It doesn't do a darn thing to keep bugs off, but it makes your coworkers smell good.  You just need to tell them it works well, then they'll use it.
> ...



:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## slowp (Mar 2, 2012)

A heads up on Wescos. Ask if they still use the "exclusive" Wesco spikes. Then, if they do, ask how much replacement spikes cost. Wesco was doing this, and the spikes were spendy. When you get new boots, try to wear them a while or you may be in for blisters. I had no problem with new Wescos, but some of the loggers did. 

I worked several years on a timber marking/cruising crew. We had a saying about water. We would share our water the first time you forgot to bring any or enough. The second time? You were on your own. Our boss would drive off and leave at the exact time each day. If you weren't in the van, you got left. He would leave guys who were walking across the parking lot, or running. He'd be yelling, "YOU CAN RUN BUT YOU'LL STILL BE LATE." They either had to take the day off, with no pay, or drive their own car out. 

It might seem rough, but we got a lot of work done.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

Slowp I was under the impression after reading somewhere on here that you could request the other spikes that are more common at local logging supply shops. Iwill ask about that I have been reading through your thread on the Kuliens and they look really nice but still not sure on the price or the wait for customs and the wet feet thing doesnt have me too excited but hopeing oiling them often will help with that? Im only on page 10 of the thread so I may find some more info yet. 
Thanks for the advise, fortunately I am usually always the first one on the job and have experiance in waiting for guys to show up and yes it can be frustrating. When I worked Railroad I picked 3 guys up for work and there was always the same guy who would roll out of bet at 5 am when he heard my truck pull up he got left home more days than I can remember so I wouldnt put that frustration on other guys im on the porch lunch box and thermous in hand ready to run for the truck when it pulls up. Thanks again


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2012)

And don't worry about washing your clothes during the week. That's what Sundays are for.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 2, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> And don't worry about washing your clothes during the week. That's what Sundays are for.



Haha ya I hear ya there no one is gonna know who stinks in a crummy full of dirty loggers Thanks


----------



## floyd (Mar 3, 2012)

Loggers are breast cancer aware so pink is ok.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> And don't worry about washing your clothes during the week. That's what Sundays are for.



True. But bathing occasionally never hurts. Shaving is optional.


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Haha ya I hear ya there no one is gonna know who stinks in a crummy full of dirty loggers Thanks



Didn't I tell how to use Avon's _Skin So Soft_ as a bug repellent?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> Didn't I tell how to use Avon's _Skin So Soft_ as a bug repellent?



:msp_wink: Now that's just wrong. That might work for foresters, 'ologists, and other assorted strange people but loggers know better than to use that foo-foo stuff. Don't encourage that kind of foolishness...next thing ya know there'll be an Avon Lady on every job and the boys will be comparing finger nail polish and hair styling tips at lunch, wearing color coordinated riggin rags, and changing their socks more than three times a week.

7-11 coffee works just as well. Slop a little on your shirt, mixed in with the powdered sugar from the Donetto's, a little snoose dribble, three or four days of accumulated sweat, cigar ash, dust, pitch, and bar oil... The bugs won't want to be anywhere even close to you.
As a matter of scientific fact, they'll even stay on the up wind side of you...especially on a hot day when the heat makes the repellent most effective. Your co-workers might stay upwind, too.

Repellent can be a noun or a verb.


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_wink: Now that's just wrong. That might work for foresters, 'ologists, and other assorted strange people but loggers know better than to use that foo-foo stuff. Don't encourage that kind of foolishness...next thing ya know there'll be an Avon Lady on every job and the boys will be comparing finger nail polish and hair styling tips at lunch, wearing color coordinated riggin rags, and changing their socks more than three times a week.
> 
> 7-11 coffee works just as well. Slop a little on your shirt, mixed in with the powdered sugar from the Donetto's, a little snoose dribble, three or four days of accumulated sweat, cigar ash, dust, pitch, and bar oil... The bugs won't want to be anywhere even close to you.
> As a matter of scientific fact, they'll even stay on the up wind side of you...especially on a hot day when the heat makes the repellent most effective. Your co-workers might stay upwind, too.
> ...



More bad info!:msp_wink: I would be down in the brush with the youngsters, giving them the stink eye, which tends to make them more careful about bumping/knocking over leave trees, and I'd whip out my bottle of _Skin So Soft _bug spray (that doesn't work) and spray a bit on my cruiser vest. Within seconds, they'd be asking if they could use it, and pretty soon everybody smelled quite nice. I can only think it improved the atmosphere of the crummie on the way home. 

There was an Avon store in the Lloyd Center Mall. I'll bet they have it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> More bad info!:msp_wink: I would be down in the brush with the youngsters, giving them the stink eye, which tends to make them more careful about bumping/knocking over leave trees, and I'd whip out my bottle of _Skin So Soft _bug spray (that doesn't work) and spray a bit on my cruiser vest. Within seconds, they'd be asking if they could use it, and pretty soon everybody smelled quite nice. I can only think it improved the atmosphere of the crummie on the way home.
> 
> There was an Avon store in the Lloyd Center Mall. I'll bet they have it.



Hah! Those kids were just trying to make points with the Sale Administrator. As soon as you left they were all probably rolling around in the dirt like a bunch of hound dogs trying to scrape that stuff off. And swearing each other to secrecy. Nope, sorry, ain't goin' for it. 

If our OP showed up his first day on the job covered in that stuff the other guys would probably give him a nickname right off the bat. Like "Sweety" or something similar. Let's not get the kid off to a bad start. :msp_rolleyes:

And that Avon store? I'd bet they'd make you take your calks off before they let you in. Or want you to put on a shirt with sleeves. Probably wouldn't let you cuss or scratch where it itches, either. Sounds horrible, just horrible.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 3, 2012)

About the only thing I could add to what Gologit said is this. There was a well respected gyppo out on the Peninsula who's favorite saying was this " Pull hard and it'll come easy". As guys that worked for him moved on the saying stuck with them. It almost became the mantra. You could be down in the brush fighting a choker, and somebody would holler" Pull hard and it'll come easy":smile2: I guess I'm just reenforcing what Bob said. If you're willing to jump in and work hard, and learn it'll work out for you.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I guess it never hurts to make a little side money on avon at the jobsite lol 

Next thing you know someone is gonna tell me to have someone knock out my front teeth and buy a bag of crank that will make ya fit in lol just kidding 

Thanks


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 3, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> About the only thing I could add to what Gologit said is this. There was a well respected gyppo out on the Peninsula who's favorite saying was this " Pull hard and it'll come easy". As guys that worked for him moved on the saying stuck with them. It almost became the mantra. You could be down in the brush fighting a choker, and somebody would holler" Pull hard and it'll come easy":smile2: I guess I'm just reenforcing what Bob said. If you're willing to jump in and work hard, and learn it'll work out for you.



Thanks Joe good advice


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as the "nothing like axmen" comment, I been on jobs that had WAY more drama than axmen, and it was NOT a tv show!!! Our bull buck would be helping setting chokers and be packing a beer in his hand all the time, he would spill a few and ask for another 12 pack to be hooked up to the chokers and sent down the mountain, heck he even made a specail cradle to hold the beer while it hanges from the choker down the strip!!!! This whole crew was drunk all the time except myself, I lasted 2 weeks there, way tooo much drama on that site for me. Even had a drunk crazed woman come up there that tried to get personnal with all of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 3, 2012)

OHH and that dont include a helcopter crew I worked with that was smoking dope the whole time, what a blast working with those guys LOLOL:msp_w00t:


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 3, 2012)

I am really wanting to get on for one of these companys bad in particular as I found they have great beni's 401k vacation and some holidays payed I also have 3 friends who are all hooktending for this company and they all have worked for multiple outfits and this is the best they have ever worked for. I will take what I can get but when I dropped my application off at the office the girl there told me to call this guys number and check in on your app whenever you want to. I called once already and left a message with the fella who does the hiring and I also hunted him down and left him a message on his facebook lol. 

My question is to you guys.....

How often do you think is exceptible to call this guy to check on work or my application? 

On one hand I dont want to irritate the guy but on the other I want him to know im very interested and I want him to remember me. 

I have had good luck doing this when I got hired on at the railroad I went in to the office to see if they were hiring and they said no and that they want people with experiance, so right there not having experiance I should have got the message and not gone back in as I didnt have the qualifications they wanted. Me being the motivated guy I am and knowing when I want something didnt stop going in. I went in to that office once every two weeks for about 3 months eventually they knew me by name and ended up giving me a job just because they were sick of me bugging them lol.

So this being a logging job do you think I should keep after these guys who are doing the hiring? I am hoping eventually I will call them or go in and they will just so happen to be short a couple guys setting chokers or something.

Thanks for any of your opinions and I know every boss is different so one may react different than others and tell me to get the message and not to come back lol ( I hope not) I welcome any of your thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 3, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with hitting him up every couple weeks. Sound like a plan to me.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your input humpstulips


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, every couple weeks, even once a week is alright. Just not every day. I've had guys call me every day, late evenings, whenever. At first it shows ambition, after awhile it just gets annoying!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup, Humptulips and coastalfaller called it. It's kind of a fine line to walk between being persistant and being annoying but you don't want them to forget about you. 

If you're after a job with Columbia, or any helicopter outfit, be prepared to travel. Those guys really get around. If you get hired you might have to saddle up the same day and head just about anywhere.

Have you checked with Erickson? There's Croman, too. They both have websites. 

You didn't  say much about what kind of logging you want to do but a helicopter outfit, especially a big one, might have better opportunities to move up once you're established with them and get some time in.

Funky Sawman was accurate about some of the crews being druggies or juice heads, too. You don't see a lot of it but it's there. If everybody keeps their head straight on the job just learn what you can and try to stay away from the bad stuff. If they're boozing or using on the job...get out. Quick. I always figured what a guy did on his own time was his own business but that stuff has no place at work. A hangover is a little different...sometimes the crew can entertain itself with making bets about how many times a guy will puke in a certain time period. Hey, if he's puking, he's getting well and he's not taking any hair of the dog. The good ones can puke and hook turns at the same time.

Joe46 said it right, too...pull hard and it'll come easy. Pull a little harder than you have to. Every time.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks coastalfaller Ill try once every two weeks. I have lots of work I am able to do for now and pretty much all the time as far as side work goes so im not in a huge hurry but im ready to go with a days notice if the opertunity arises. I still havent droped the doe on calks yet I want to wait and see if im gonna get hired somewhere before I do.

Thanks Gologit I am not trying to get on with either of them I really dont want to travel out of town all the time for long periods of time as I have a family but I wouldnt be against it tottaly if the need arised as long as I could get home on the weekends but even that would be rough for me and my family. Thanks

What do you think a good time is to call? Durring the day I think he is mostly out of service and I didnt want to bother him at home in the evenings but I may have to if I ever want to talk to him and not his voice mail:/ Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Yep, every couple weeks, even once a week is alright. Just not every day. I've had guys call me every day, late evenings, whenever. At first it shows ambition, after awhile it just gets annoying!



How 'bout the ones that call right in the middle of the worst storm of the year wanting to know when start-up will be?


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> How 'bout the ones that call right in the middle of the worst storm of the year wanting to know when start-up will be?



Haha! That's right, can't forget about them too!


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> How 'bout the ones that call right in the middle of the worst storm of the year wanting to know when start-up will be?



Ya that may be part of the problem too most companys logging above 500 feet have been shut down for the last week due to too much snow, but its melting!!!!


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 4, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Thanks coastalfaller Ill try once every two weeks. I have lots of work I am able to do for now and pretty much all the time as far as side work goes so im not in a huge hurry but im ready to go with a days notice if the opertunity arises. I still havent droped the doe on calks yet I want to wait and see if im gonna get hired somewhere before I do.
> 
> Thanks Gologit I am not trying to get on with either of them I really dont want to travel out of town all the time for long periods of time as I have a family but I wouldnt be against it tottaly if the need arised as long as I could get home on the weekends but even that would be rough for me and my family. Thanks
> 
> What do you think a good time is to call? Durring the day I think he is mostly out of service and I didnt want to bother him at home in the evenings but I may have to if I ever want to talk to him and not his voice mail:/ Thanks



It's ok to call him at home to make contact initially. Perhaps leave a voice mail saying you'll call him at home unless you hear different from him. Once you get him on the line, keep it brief, but ask him if he minds you calling him at home in the evening. Some guys don't mind at all, others will begrudge you for it. You've been getting great advice from everyone on here and it sound like you've got the right attitude. Keep at it and you'll get to where you want to be.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Thanks coastalfaller Ill try once every two weeks. I have lots of work I am able to do for now and pretty much all the time as far as side work goes so im not in a huge hurry but im ready to go with a days notice if the opertunity arises. I still havent droped the doe on calks yet I want to wait and see if im gonna get hired somewhere before I do.
> 
> Thanks Gologit I am not trying to get on with either of them I really dont want to travel out of town all the time for long periods of time as I have a family but I wouldnt be against it tottaly if the need arised as long as I could get home on the weekends but even that would be rough for me and my family. Thanks
> 
> What do you think a good time is to call? Durring the day I think he is mostly out of service and I didnt want to bother him at home in the evenings but I may have to if I ever want to talk to him and not his voice mail:/ Thanks



That's hard to say but I know when I don't like calls (and I think a lot of the guys will agree)....first thing in the morning. Early calls are the ones about break downs, slides, wrecks, no-shows, every kind of bad news you can think of. The guy in charge usually has a ton of things to do first thing in the morning and decisions to make. As a rough rule of thumb you never get good news on the phone before 7 in the morning or after 9 at night. Keep your calling to regular hours.

I don't know the guy you're talking about but if he has caller ID he'll know you're trying to get through.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 4, 2012)

Do not fill the Side Rod's (read: Boss) lunch pail full of bar/gear/hydraulic oil... the outcome is not pretty (but damm worth it!).

Ask me how I know! 

Gary


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you saying thats a prank people play on ya? I knew a guy who rapped a turd up in a paper towel and put it in a guys lunch box now the outcome to that wasnt good either, funny Yes good no guy got his but kicked bad I mean bad hospital bad. I pry would have just got a new lunch box or bleached it but oil aint that bad lol 

I was thinking about starting a thread on Logging terminology just wanting to get some of the terms used and what things are called ect. Do you think this is something exceptible for the forum? I think it would be usefull for new guys to look through. Thanks


----------



## slowp (Mar 4, 2012)

I seem to remember a thread somewhere on here already doing that.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2012)

Logging Terminology, A through C



Try this. Terminology will differ from area to area...and sometimes from one outfit to another...but this will help get you started.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks ill weed through it!


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 5, 2012)

So I was talking to one of the guys off AX Men today lol and he talked me out of buying a top dollar pair of boots to start out in. His theory was until I learn to move in the brush im better off just getting cheap boots or I will ruin my top dollar custom boots right off the get go. 

What are your thoughts on this? 

I have read almost all the boot threads but still not sure:msp_confused: Thanks guys and gals


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 5, 2012)

Wesco's need a good break in. Pour an inch or so of warm water in them for a bit and wear till dry couple of times. 
I worked on a crew that had good guys on it. When the crummy door closed the yarder op started yelling. He put Craig Rygaard to shame. The only time he wasn't yelling he was smoking dope. Lasted two and a half days. No food my lunch box was tossed in the crummy water was allowed but no eating. You ate to and from the job only. 
Don't just accept any job. You could try getting on chasing under a shovel or for a skidder outfit it's a little slower pace. Not much but some.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 5, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> So I was talking to one of the guys off AX Men today lol and he talked me out of buying a top dollar pair of boots to start out in. His theory was until I learn to move in the brush im better off just getting cheap boots or I will ruin my top dollar custom boots right off the get go.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I have read almost all the boot threads but still not sure:msp_confused: Thanks guys and gals



A good cheap boot to get is the Pronghorn corks from Hoffman or their Striker 2 corks.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 5, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> A good cheap boot to get is the Pronghorn corks from Hoffman or their Striker 2 corks.



+1 forgot about the Pronghorns.


----------



## slowp (Mar 5, 2012)

I had no trouble with the Wescos. I was able to wear them from the get go. But like I said before, a logger I was working with did. He was in a machine most of the time so maybe his feet were more tender?

You will need rubber calks if you stick with it. The Vikings (Orange ones, no laces) cost aroune $100 and are well made. Some guys wear them year round, which I would not recommend. On the bad side, they are heavy because they have steel toes and stuff to keep you from cutting your highly visible feet off with a saw.
I call them Sauna Boots. But they may work until you find out if you want to keep on. Get the felt insoles or something similar, or if you can stand them, some guys were Bama Socks inside the rubber calks. Ooooh, thats a funny story reminder. Thocks. 

If you have normal sized feet, there may be other options.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 5, 2012)

slowp Thanks for the info, They have the Viking rubber boot calks on sale for 100 dollars here at a local boot shop so I may grab a pair but I would think they would be a royal pain to work in in the brush as big and bulkey as they look, they look nice for landing work and cold weather but ill buy and try a pair for a bill its worth a shot Thanks.

Horsefaller thanks for the tip I can handle a good amount of yelling but what you described I might be a bit much. You would think after a while he wouldnt have to yell if people were doing there jobs?

Forestryworks thanks ill look at those.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 5, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> I can handle a good amount of yelling but what you described I might be a bit much. You would think after a while he wouldnt have to yell if people were doing there jobs?



Ya thats not the way it works for some of these guys. They yell and scream just because they can. In my experience it's the cab lizards that do most of the screaming. For what ever reason or why, who knows but they really like to think they look big yelling at and about everything. 

If you have an butt chew'in coming take it, you stand there and take it like needed, if you don't have it coming for a while any how keep, your mouth shut because you are gonna learn something out of it, then direct them top the rightful receiver when the time comes and it's not yours let'em know. There ain't no reason on this earth to take a hammering for another man.

There is a lot of great info out on this thread. Soak it up, read and reread, ask and ask again. 



Owl


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Owl

Well I got ahold of the man who does the hiring this morning so making actual contact was promising! He told me that allot of guys were laid off right now due to the snow so he didnt need me right now but to call back and check in. I went ahead and asked him how often and when to check in with him and he said to go ahead and give him a call monday of this coming week and check in again. So no yes or no for sure but im feeling good about it and really hope he tells me to come in monday to pee in a cup so I can start work Tuesday morning! If not I will just keep checking in untill something happens, I was just glad to know that he was going to consider me with having no experiance. I also told him I would come work for a week and if I didnt cut it with the hook tender I was working for and impress him with my work ethics I would take my stuff and go with no pay for the week but I assured him I would quikly become a asset to the company with some training and time.

I am really hoping this happens! It was pooring down rain and blowing like crazy this morning and as I sat by the front room window looking out before leaving for my side job I couldnt help but wish I was out there working in the brush! Allot of guys dont like the Pacific Northwest coastal weather but Iwouldnt trade it for world. Thanks again guys and gals you have all givin me allot to think about and some great info and tips, now its time for me to step up and prove to myself as well as the people I will hopefully be working with that I can do this and do it good! Thanks again!


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2012)

HAH! I figured it out. Here's another accessory. They come in pastels, and you will be the envy of all the loggers in the Tillamook Bay area or even up to Nehalem Bay, if you get one. 





View attachment 227653


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha thanks slowp its been added to my list lol


----------



## madhatte (Mar 6, 2012)

RE: Skin-So-Soft



Gologit said:


> Now that's just wrong. That might work for foresters, 'ologists, and other assorted strange people but loggers know better than to use that foo-foo stuff.



My partner-back-in-the-day (he knows who he is, no names need be exchanged here, lest his wife have something ELSE to make fun of him for) once bought the stuff. I know you can't get it in a 7-Eleven, so I'm not really sure where he got it. It lived on the dash of the crummy for the best part of a year. I always used my nasty-ass oily-ass DEET. He always got bit. You do the math.


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2012)

You can buy _Skin So Soft _bug juice at the Walmarche.
It does smell better than the DEET, so that makes up for it not working as a bug spray. Right?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2012)

Form before function?


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there a form to a mist? 

I would say aroma before function in this case.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2012)

slowp said:


> Is there a form to a mist?
> 
> I would say aroma before function in this case.



Touche'.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 7, 2012)

Can any one tell me why you cut your pants off low for working in the brush? Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2012)

Pants _cuffs?_ So they won't snag on things. It's called stagged or stagging. Start off not cutting them too much...every time you wash them they'll unravel a little and get shorter.

This tends to drive wives crazy so some guys just stag them where they want them and have the wives sew a seam in them.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 7, 2012)

So with the cuff on they are more likely to snag? Ok I thought maybe it was a eight thing when they got wet but that makes sense, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> So with the cuff on they are more likely to snag? Ok I thought maybe it was a eight thing when they got wet but that makes sense, thanks a bunch!



Some guys don't stag their pants but most of the guys I work with do. It just seems like pants cuffs are always catching on things and if they're stagged off so they still cover most of your boot top things go a little smoother.

Just don't cut them so high that your shins get cold.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks a bunch I wont stag em off too much. thanks


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2012)

You might want to wait and see where the hemlines are for the upcoming season. I noticed that the younger guys don't cut them off as short as they used to. Some don't at all. Your local customs may be different. Carry a knife and you can still cut them off if needed.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry slowp Im a little slow didnt get the first part of that. I am getting a couple pairs of Prison Blues not sure if this matters. If stagging them helps prevent hang ups I think its a good idea as if I have to get out of the way or move fast I dont want to be getting hung up but maybe I will just wait and see as you said. Can you explain the first part for me "You might want to wait and see where the hemlines are for the upcoming season"?

Thanks


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2012)

I was making fashion talk...are hemlines going high or lower this year...fashion talk. 

Substitute the word Cuff for hemline.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 7, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Pants _cuffs?_ So they won't snag on things. It's called stagged or stagging. Start off not cutting them too much...every time you wash them they'll unravel a little and get shorter.
> 
> This tends to drive wives crazy so some guys just stag them where they want them and have the wives sew a seam in them.



Shorter the better. Don't wash them and they won't unravel. I did learn my lesson with my tins too short cost me some socks to get snagged when just wearing my slip ons. Or just don't wear pants even better. I'll find the link to the Canadian cutter who did this.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmPCBoj9M6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916302,-122.121191


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks slowp sorry im a bit slow lol


Horse faller thanks but I think id end up getting hung up somewhere I wouldnt want to lol With all the things that can go flying when thos trees hit the ground that guy has balls lol


----------



## paccity (Mar 7, 2012)

horsefaller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmpcboj9m6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ---
> i am here: Google Maps



ha!


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought my dad was going to have a heart attack from laughing when I showed him


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> You might want to wait and see where the hemlines are for the upcoming season. I noticed that the younger guys don't cut them off as short as they used to. Some don't at all. Your local customs may be different. Carry a knife and you can still cut them off if needed.


One of our locals staggs his above the top of his 12" wescos I think thats plenty high


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks cedarkerf

I was told to bring a backpack with me down into the brush so I can carry my gear. What kind of gear mite that be? I was thinking toilet paper,rain gear, extra gloves, water, lunch maybe some duck tape? What would you all suggest to pack in there? I dont want to stuff too much weight in there but want to know some good ideas please. thanks


----------



## Rounder (Mar 9, 2012)

As long as you have #### tickets and water, you can put in the day. 

Stag pants will help keep a little air flow over your legs. Cuffs kind of end up sealing the heat in. Nobody likes Schwety Balls..........


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Thanks cedarkerf
> 
> I was told to bring a backpack with me down into the brush so I can carry my gear. What kind of gear mite that be? I was thinking toilet paper,rain gear, extra gloves, water, lunch maybe some duck tape? What would you all suggest to pack in there? I dont want to stuff too much weight in there but want to know some good ideas please. thanks



Don't forget the Skin So Soft bug repellent. An old tire and some matches might come in handy too. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 10, 2012)

first aid kit and fire starters of some kind Matches lighter etc. spare socks


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> first aid kit and fire starters of some kind Matches lighter etc. spare socks



Hardly anybody brings their own first aid kit to work. And firestarters? They might be handy on the landing for a warming fire but usually the guys in the brush don't light any fires.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2012)

I carry a first aid kit on me at all times. It's in the pouch on my CamelBak. I always need water, so why not carry a first aid kit too? Oh, and ear plugs, and a ##### pad on the right shoulder... CamelBak is a pretty important tool for me!


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions! Not sure why but madhatte the shoulder something was xed out? What were you talking about? The camelback idea sounds nice I think as you wont have to go to your water jugs to get a drink its always with you so you can keep working.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Thank you guys for all the suggestions! Not sure why but madhatte the shoulder something was xed out? What were you talking about? The camelback idea sounds nice I think as you wont have to go to your water jugs to get a drink its always with you so you can keep working.



I think he meant a shoulder pad like the fallers wear. You probably shouldn't wear one of those to work in the rigging.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 10, 2012)

Ya thats what I thought too but I thought it may come in handy if carying cable on the shoulder but maybe there is no need. Now im probably just over thinking all this lol Thanks a bunch


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I think he meant a shoulder pad like the fallers wear. You probably shouldn't wear one of those to work in the rigging.



Yes and, hrmm, yes, probably. I just got in the habit after ruining a few shirts packing a saw over my shoulder. The leather is cheap and lasts a long time. I don't mind looking goofy.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Yes and, hrmm, yes, probably. I just got in the habit after ruining a few shirts packing a saw over my shoulder. The leather is cheap and lasts a long time. I don't mind looking goofy.



I use one and an axe tin. I get made fun of alot. But piss on em. Where what you want and be yourself as long as its safe.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 11, 2012)

I think for a production cutter that the camelbak is about the best "modd" for increased production. For about 2years we have been using them and it sure cuts down if not eliminates waste of time trips to the truck or carrying around another jug with your gas/oil, or just plain stopping to drink. We drink while walking the log from butt to top and when cutting the tree down at the stump ..... work and drink at the same time, never thirsty.

I hang my "tally counter" for counting trees down, cell phone, walkie talkie, orange screwdriver and 50' tape on mine. I feel naked cutting trees if I don't have it on, and wear it whether I have water in it or not, LOL.

I actually prefer a cheap one found at Walmart .... they have several, but it seems to work the best for me. I tried some Army one and didn't really like it too much.

Sam


----------



## madhatte (Mar 11, 2012)

I've got two -- the older one is some non-name-brand model and is held together with dental floss and good wishes. The newer one is an actual "CamelBak" branded model. I like 'em both. I always go 100 ounce. I'll easily drink two in a day on the fireline.


----------



## slowp (Mar 11, 2012)

REGROUP!

Tillamook is not starting out as a faller. He is working in the rigging. No need for shoulder pads, tallywackers, etc. He'll be with guys who will have a whistle that can be heard miles away. I was kind of joking about matches and the tires. Kind of. There was a guy who said he worked on a crew where they'd get two tires sent down to them each day. They were to be lit to stay warm by because it was cold. Can't do that now days. 

Here are my feet fashions, and stagged pants. I planted trees again yesterday. Thank goodness we finished! It was one of those days when it was drizzling but too warm for raingear. A lightweight longjohn top with lightweight fleece pullover, rigging pants, and wool socks were the clothing of the day. 

Although they look soaked, my feet were warm and cozy because I wore some part wool socks that are wick dry. It was a good day to wear calks.






Apres' work. Burvol swears by crocs. I like the pretty colors they come in. Those that go with the flow wear Romeos.





My Thermos matches my Crocs.





Now I've got some serious de-mudding to do later today--after the ibuprofen kicks in. 
View attachment 228288
View attachment 228289
View attachment 228290


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2012)

No Vikings?


----------



## slowp (Mar 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No Vikings?



Nope. I wanted to have light feet. I didn't want to have sauna feet. The Kuliens were the correct choice.
As we planted, the snow melted, so that wasn't a problem either.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys

slowp nice crocs I might have to get a pair for out on the rigging lol


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 11, 2012)

TP is a must. Not only to clean yourself, but for flagging so others know where not to step


----------

